# my tegu is self-obsessed



## DZLife (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, I think my little female Chacoan is quite, well, vain.
All she has been doing for the last 10 minutes is making out with her own reflection.

Any other people know what I'm talking aobut


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 7, 2008)

DZLife said:


> Well, I think my little female Chacoan is quite, well, vain.
> All she has been doing for the last 10 minutes is making out with her own reflection.
> 
> Any other people know what I'm talking aobut



I have never seen or heard of such a thing. Are you watching too much HBO? :roll: :lol:


----------



## DZLife (Jun 7, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> DZLife said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I think my little female Chacoan is quite, well, vain.
> ...




I'm just anthropomorphosising  
What I really meant by that question, is as following:
Are anyone else's tegus highly curious about their own reflection?


----------



## Nero (Jun 8, 2008)

My Amazon parrot does that all the time.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 8, 2008)

nope. once, I did that to see what they would do and they just wanted to try and get under it or go over it .......lol


----------



## Lexi (Jun 8, 2008)

skeletor follows her self in the mirror, its really funny watching her walk back and forth for 20 mins.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 8, 2008)

I guess I need to start putting mirrors in my outdoor enclosures.  :lol:


----------



## DZLife (Jun 9, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> I guess I need to start putting mirrors in my outdoor enclosures.  :lol:



I guess it would be a good source of extra stimulation


----------



## HazyRep (Jun 30, 2008)

I haven't put my little guy in front of a mirror. But the male bearded dragon I used to have would try to attack his own reflection XD He'd get all black bearded and charge the mirror


----------

